# Ace needs new home.



## Ryder&SophieSue

Well we need to place my 6 month old sable shepherd neutered male. He is completely housebroken, great with kids, and other larger dogs. Whiich is why we need to place him. We have a dachshund and a chihuahua and he likes to chase. I have his papers but have never sent them in. I do not know anything about his bloodlines. He is a fantastic dog, and i really hate to place him. But he needs a job to do, as he is so bored here. We dont' get to get out. there is nowhere for them to run, besides in our backyard. We dont' have dog parks or anything here. 
He is Crate Trained, housebroke, great with kids, rings a bell by the door to go out, he knows sit, and down. He is Fixed, UTD on shots including Rabies, Is on Frontline plus. He is a big boy at 6 months old and weighs 70 pounds I do believe. He has alot of drive, chase smaller animals, oh he loves to chase tennis balls. Please if anyone is interested in Ace please let me know. Please pm me for the price we are asking for him.


----------



## allieg

Can't you just work on his training.I have a small dog and 6 cats that I battle with.Athena chases the cats constantly but we constantly work on the leave it command.How big is your yard? I only play with mine in my yard due to no other place to play.Do you have pictures of him?I hope it all works out for the good.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

we have tried and just feel like he is not getting enough. We are both so tired by the time we get home from work, and then the three kids, it just isn't working. we feel like we are hurting him.


----------



## pboyer

do you have any pictures!!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

I will get better ones tonight for everyone


----------



## allieg

He's a gorgeous young hunk.Did you get him from a breeder?If so they might take him back.If I lived closer I would take him,I need a male next time around.


----------



## pboyer

Where did you get him from?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Sebree, Kentucky


----------



## Kayla's Dad

One of your picture threads shows two shepherds. Are you keeping the other shepherd, the dachshund and the chihuahua?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post939081

And recently you were looking into adopting another GSD? So what has changed? Are you no longer looking to adopt another dog as well?

Sorry that you find yourself in this position where you feel you need to rehome Ace.


----------



## mkennels

being only 6 mths old of course he will want to chase the others, he is a pup but with time hopefully he will come around, he is a nice looking dog


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

yes we are keeping the others. Yes our plans have changed. My hours have changed at work, and will continue to change as well throughout spring and summer. the chasing i know he is only 6 months old. But i just dont feel that we are giving him what he needs. No we are not looking into adopting another for quite sometime. I hope i have answered everyones questions if not just let me know.
New pics in a few

Andrea


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Okay here are the pics.


----------



## larrydee33

bump


----------



## BowWowMeow

He is a very good looking dog. There are quite a few gsd rescues in your area. You might want to contact them for help with placing him. You won't get any money but they will do reference, vet and home checks for you.


----------



## allieg

If you got him from a breeder have you contacted them? Some would prefer to take them back instead of being placed by the current owner.


----------



## lcht2

PM sent


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

BUMP


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Ace is still available. [Removed per Board Rules]


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi there. Just so you know, you can't sell dogs on here. This section is for dogs in need of adoption.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ditto what Ruth has said,, AND did you contact the breeder as Allie suggested??

I would also check with rescues in your area with help in placing/ screening potential adopters.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

oh i am sorry. Don't have breeders info.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Updated pics of Ace


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

well we took ace on a walk yesterday along with my other shepherd ryder.

He does great walking with his harness, but everytime we seen a bird well i thought i was going skiing..
He barked and went crazy with all the other dogs that we seen in fences or chained up. If we cars passed us or we even seen lawnmowers all he wanted to do was get away. But this is ony the third time we have walked him like this. We made him sit at every corner, that we had to stop at. This was a true test of his attention. As he was to interested in everything else to pay attention, once i got his full attention and he sat then we crossed the street. I just thought i would give everyone an update on him. He is still available.

Thanks 
Andrea


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

okay i wanted to let everyone know that we have decided to keep ace and work on his training. I would appreciate any training tips anybody has as far as walking and not barking or going biserk at other dogs, staying focused outside of his yard. Calming him down in the house so he doesn't plow my 5 year old. He needs to slow down in that area. 
We really didn't want to find him a new home so we are really happy with this. I hope you guys agree to. You have all been great.


Andrea


----------



## onyx'girl

If you can get him into an obedience class that would be best. Walking him alone instead of with another dog would be better, IMO til he is trained better. Read some of the threads here about behavior and there are great books to read as well. Keeping Ace busy(mentally and physically) and motivated will be the best thing for him. I wish you luck, he is a stunning boy!


----------



## SunCzarina

I'm glad you are keeping him.

Start a new thread on training. What he's doing is totally normal. 

I have a 5 year old boy and 4 year old twins. I have a 7 year old GSD who was 2 (and a crazy dog) when my oldest was born. Also have a 10 month old working line puppy. If Ace is plowing the boy, put a leash on him and put him on your belt. They can learn to stay nicely next to you and not run over the children.

If he can't walk nicely without going beserker or focus, you need to walk him without the other dog. I do walk my 2 together but my only issue with the pup is he tries to pull when we start getting close to home. Today he did good, I had the older dog in a tight heel and we were 4 houses from home before I had to pop his prong collar.

Are you using a prong on Ace? If not you should get into a class where the trainer can fit him for it and show you how to give him a correction.


----------



## Karin

> Originally Posted By: amd1okay i wanted to let everyone know that we have decided to keep ace and work on his training.


Wonderful news!!! There are a lot of knowledgeable people on this board. I know Heidi would not be as far along today if it weren't for the great advice on this board. Best of luck to you and thank you for giving Ace anothe chance.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

okay, everyone is going to bash me probaly and i am sorry. 

But i still feel like i am being completely unfair to ace, i can't even tell you what all he has chewed up because i have not had the time to take him for a walk. So yes we have decided to rehome him. Rehoming fee does apply but he will come with his crate, food bowls, harness and also i found his AKC paperwork. He is utd on shots and wormings as well. If you would like more info or pics of ace please let me know. [email protected]

Andrea


----------



## allieg

I'm sorry you have decided to give up on him.Did you really think a GSD puppy would be a piece of cake?I wish I lived closer and could take him off your hands.I have plenty of time and patience for a beautiful puppy that needs love and guidance.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

I am sorry...But i have another shepherd, and a dachshund. And let me tell ya those two are very lazy compared to ace. I knew i would get this type of treatment and i really think it is unfair. I mean yes it is unfair to ace that i am trying to place him in a better fit home. But i am tryong to do what is in the best interest of him. I thought by doing so he would find a home hopefully with more room to run, parents that can walk him every day/night. Maybe start him in some agility or obedience trials. I don't think you understand that he NEEDS a JOB. That i have looked into and Cannot afford this. Gesh i mean come on. I am not giving up on him but am trying to be a responsile person and do what is right by him. 
You yourself have beautiful and happy dogs, i can tell this just by their pics. Well let me tell ya i can tell in my dogs eyes that he is not happy and that he is quite bored. I decided to say something on this site about him again in hopes of finding him a great home as everyone on here sounds great but maybe i was wrong.

Andrea


----------



## littledmc17

You shouldn't have taken him in the first place if you 
weren't going to spend time with him.
He is a puppy he needs training and I am sorry but that is just plain wrong


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Well in the first place i was a stay at home mom when i got ace, and then had to get a job. SO its not like i intentioally set out on this to hurt ace. I know that he is a puppy and yes he needs training, i am not stupid. I just can't do it right now. I have three children one of which is 5 and just had her tonsils out and now she is not wanting to drink and the other two are not strong enough to take ace out as he can get a little rambunctious. And my hubby is at work all day. Man i guess i was wrong about you guys., I didn't see you guys critizing the lady that had to give hers up because it had issues.


----------



## allieg

Let's hope you can find him a home he deserves.How come a little over a month ago you were looking into another dog if he has been such a hassle?Hopefully you have learned a lesson and will hold off on another dog for a while.


----------



## aubie

The OP has realized she can't keep the dog, even after a second attempt...at least she's trying to find him a loving home instead of chaining him up in the backyard or dropping him off at the pound. 

So instead of chasing her off and rubbing her nose in it, we could try to help Ace. Just a thought.


----------



## allieg

Has she posted new pictures of him? That might help a lot in someone wanting him.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Thank you allieg and aubie. 


Yes i was looking into another, but i in all honesty go back and forth alot on rather i can take another, and i have sinced realized i can't. And it was a good thing to because now i am having to do this as well.
All i want is to find the best home for ace. I would never stick him on a chain or out in the yard. I will keep ace as long as it takes to find him the best possible home.


----------



## Northern GSDs

Andrea, as a suggestion if you are receptive to it, try locating some GSD rescues in your area to see if you might be able to work with them (eg if they might have some already-approved adopters looking for a particular GSD they they maybe don't currently have in rescue).


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

well here is a recent pic of him. I will try and get some new ones.


----------



## Borrelli21

WOW. He is beautiful.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Thanks yes he is big and beautiful and oh so clumsy.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

i did forget to mention, now all my dogs go out the back door to go potty. Ace has figured out that if he jumps on the screen door he can let himself out. Now he does not do this to my front door, I don't know why but he doesn't. So just thought i would mention it.


----------



## Jax08

> Originally Posted By: amd1Ace has figured out that if he jumps on the screen door he can let himself out.


Smart boy!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

yes he is very smart, quick learner. He also knows that if the big door is shut to ring that bell to go out. But now he rings it all the time, but generally its when he jingles the he** out of it when he needs to potty. The other times he just wants to play


----------



## Karin

Best of luck in finding a good home for Ace. Posting more (and bigger) pictures would help. I hope he finds a nice home where he can get the exercise, structure, and training he needs. He really is a beautiful dog.


----------



## ShepherdMania

That is great you have decided to keep him. All of my dogs have a prong/pinch collar on when they are on a leash. It is a great way to correct their behavior.


----------



## allieg

So are you keeping the dog or giving him up ?I am totally confused now.If so lets talk about what can be changed to make it work for all of you. If we all work together maybe we can get an exercise plan together for the family.


----------



## ShepherdMania

If you are open to a rescue taking him I will do whatever I can to get him to me.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think the post by shepherd mania was from the first page and shepmania didn't see there were two pages... Ace still needs a new home~unless Andrea changed her mind again.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I offered to take him if she is willing to let him go to a rescue.


----------



## allieg

If I had Athena's dog aggression under control and I wasn't so far away I would take him.If he is still in limbo come her(Athena) recovery and yes there will be, I'll see what I can do too.It breaks my heart to see them not happy.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

yes we are still looking for a home for ace. But i am asking a rehoming fee for him. This is the best thing for him and i know that it is. I have already turned down two people who were interested in him but i did not feel had the time for him. I am sorry this post is so confusing...But yes we are still looking.


Andrea


----------



## allieg

Get some good pictures of him.The ones you posted were Ok but closer would be better.Are you asking for a big rehoming fee?Good luck.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

yes the rehoming fee is $400.00, this includes his crate, food bowls, harness, and his AKC papers.


----------



## allieg

That's not bad then.I wish I could help.


----------



## GSD07

Who is the breeder in the paperwork? To me it seems that this rehoming fee is a lot. If I really cared for the dog's best interest I would not try to make money on him but try to find absolutely the best home possible and go with a rescue. Have you contacted the breeder to help you find a new home? 

Good luck for your pup!


----------



## ShepherdMania

I offered to take him and find him a wonderful home. I have a lot of people that are looking for dogs his age and he would be adopted pretty quick.


----------



## Jax08

> Quote:If I really cared for the dog's best interest I would not try to make money on him


I don't see how that would be making money off Ace considering he has his shots and is neutered, plus whatever he originally cost. I think $400 would keep people who want a 'free' pet away and be able to find him a decent new home. It sounds like Andrea is screening adopters also.

Good Luck with him!! He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## allieg

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Who is the breeder in the paperwork? To me it seems that this rehoming fee is a lot. If I really cared for the dog's best interest I would not try to make money on him but try to find absolutely the best home possible and go with a rescue. Have you contacted the breeder to help you find a new home?
> 
> Good luck for your pup!


Maybe I am stupid but if she paid anything close to what I paid, $400.00 covers the supplies and maybe a little of his original cost to breeder.If he is purebred which with papers I can assume he is that's a deal.She won't be "making"any money off him.

What was the deal with the breeder?Most will take them back.


----------



## Fodder

i think what gsd07 is trying to say is that if this donation were going towards a rescue, its just that - a donation and going back into dogs that need help. when a private party charges a rehoming fee - the money goes in their pocket. when the dog is your dog - you don't get reimbursed for shots, neutering, supplies, etc... those are your responsibility as the dogs owner. i have seen rescues charge from $150 up to $500 - so its not the amount, its the principal.

THAT SAID

i do agree that a dog needs a rehoming fee to weed out those who are just looking to snab a free dog. and with everything supplied (shot, neuter, crate, etc) the adopter usually is saving quite a bit of money. however, if i were personally going to adopt Ace - i already have a crate, food bowls, leash/collar, etc. so its not always a "deal"

but anyway - my point - and perhaps this is in the OP's plan... is that at any point if she feels that she's found the absolute perfect home, she could always waive the adoption fee OR, as i've done, *accept the money, then donate it to a shepherd rescue.* that way everyone wins!



> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> What was the deal with the breeder?Most will take them back.


most RESPONSIBLE breeders will. which sadly seems to only account for about 15% of those who breed. BYB's, puppymills, and "lets just have one litter" can all produce AKC papers.


----------



## pupresq

I would tend to agree with Fodder and Oksana. An adoption fee paid to rescue helps the rescue continue it's work saving dogs. The sole purpose of a "rehoming fee" IMO is to weed out the people with bad intentions who are looking for a free dog. It should not be to recoup money spent. If you're trying to get back some of the money you spent, that's selling the dog, which is a whole different thing.

For $250 our adopters get a dog that is spayed/neutered, vaccinated for rabies, DHLP-PV, and kennel cough, dewormed, heartworm tested, and microchipped, as well as microchip registration. Some of our dogs come with AKC papers, some do not, but AKC papers have no inherent worth anyway. There are many well bred dogs without them and many poorly bred dogs that have them. If you're not breeding the dog, they really don't matter.

I think the best approach, if the goal is to find him a great home, would be to price the rehoming fee around the same amount as whatever the going rate is for dogs in GSD rescues in your area (and hey, donating it to one of them would be an awesome gesture). My suspicion is that $400 is quite a bit higher than what they're charging and in pricing him that high you may be eliminating the kind of homes you really want - those who truly love dogs and are trying to give a home to a dog who needs one via _adoption_, and instead attracting the kind of people who are looking to _buy_ a dog but don't want to pay top prices and think $400 is a deal.

It's a subtle difference of perspective but I think it's important depending on your goal. The kinds of homes I'm trying to find for my fosters are people who would happily pay $1200-1500 to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder if they were going to go that route but instead are choosing to give a needy dog a home because they know that there are many wonderful dogs available through rescue. I have zero interest in the people who say "well, we wanted to buy a puppy but I just can't see spending $500 on a dog when I can get one here for cheaper." I don't want people to adopt my dog because it's a "deal", I want them to want to give my dog a good home because he's the one they want and they believe in rescue and adoption. I think those are the people you really want here.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

okay. We paid $300.00 for ace then we got all his shots,neutered, he had some type of infection on his back legs when we got him, so yes we have pu money into him. But that does not matter i am looking for a good home. Around here if you put up free dogs you don't know where they are going. People are very decieving here. As far as the breeder, i have located her name on the papers and have searched and searvhed to see if i can find a number and can't. The closest thing i have found under her name is an obituary from 2 years ago. So obviously not the same person.
I do have a person right now that i am corresponding with and so far she sounds fabulous so i will let you know how it goes.

No i am not asking for the money to MAKE money. Even when i bred dachshunds i didn't make money it all went to the dogs.


----------



## pupresq

Of course you've put money into him







, I mean, he's _your_ dog. That's what dog owners do. But how much you've put into him doesn't matter if you're not trying to defray those costs, you're just trying to place him in a good home. Even comparing it to when you previously bred dogs - it's different. Breeding and selling dogs, even if you don't make money, is fundamentally different from adopting out a dog. In one case the buyer is purchasing something and in the other they're not, even though money still changes hands. It's a subtle but real distinction. Not sure how to explain it. Anyway.

If he was purchased this recently and you have no correspondence with the breeder, I'm guessing this is a BYB situation? In that case, I can see not sending him back there. 

Hopefully this new home will pan out. Good luck!


----------



## Fodder

i understand not advertising him as free (thats a given) - but deciding later to waive the fee or to donate the fee would seem most appropriate in MY opinion.

honestly, would you let him go to any less of a home just because someone has $400? i doubt it. so if you interview the person, check their references, visit their home, etc and they seem great, then there you go... no matter if they have 100, 400, or 1000 dollars... all these steps should be taken regardless.

i have not scrolled thru the previous page again -- but have you considered putting up a courtesy listing on your rescues website (if they offer that) and possibly using their application as part of your screening process. both things helped me in placing a puppy that i was fostering.

alot of times people are already approved by rescues but havent yet found the right dog they're looking for in that particular rescues database. just a thought.

eta: just wanted to share a quick story. after deciding who i wanted my foster pup to go to, and notifying the new mom, i got 6 more e mails between that evening and the next morning. my friend was here and said that a few of the homes sounded great and asked if at any point it crossed my mind to learn more about those families or reconsider and i told her no because i had already found the <u>best home for Harper</u>, so there was no such thing as a _better_ home, and that my decision was final.


----------



## SusiQ

Why not let a rescue courtesy post the pupper and let them keep the fee? That way you can still make the decision re: who Ace goes to and the rescue can help out with home visits, etc. The rescue would collect the fee to and continue their mission of helping dogs.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

well ace is still available. There we three people interested, two never got back with me and he was too big for the third, which i can understand. We did just re weighted him and he weighs 80 pounds. There is nothing wrong with rescue but i really wish to do this.

andrea


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: amd1 There is nothing wrong with rescue but i really wish to do this.
> 
> andrea


thats our point... that you still can. with a courtesy listing you write the bio, your contact info is given, you set the adoption fee, you do the screening and home check, you choose. most rescue websites have a section for this ("courtesy listings", "private party adoptions", "other shepherds in need", etc)

using their application, referrals, and donating the fee were just suggestions (excellent ones imho)

i'm not sure where you're advertising him - but he'd likely get seen alot more on a breed specific website, and my folks who are looking for that breed in particular (and not surprised that a male shepherd is 80lbs). another advantage is that you may get other applicants that have already been approved and checked out by the rescue and just waiting for the right dog (maybe a couple that they were interested in at the rescue didnt end up being a match)

i've done this more than once and was not hassled whatsoever by the rescue. they only asked that i give them the name of the interested parties before making my decision to make sure that they werent on their "reject list" since many people will get rejected by one rescue, then change the answers on their application and go to a different rescue.

again, good luck!


----------



## Northern GSDs

> Quote:but have you considered putting up a courtesy listing on your rescues website (if they offer that) and possibly using their application as part of your screening process.


It is an excellent suggestion - I see it has already been suggested a few times with no response from the OP when it was.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Asking Shepherd rescues to do courtesty postings is a great way to find him a new home.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

I am sorry no i have not thought of it...I have not even had time to look into it myself. I just don't know about any of that. I know i am going to catch he** for saying this but if i can get this rehoming fee, then i need to , i really can't afford to lose it right now. 

andrea


----------



## GSD07

I completely agree with the above suggestions, everyone posting in this thread is very helpful. It's very hard to find a good new home on your own so why not to use all the help possible?


> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> (and not surprised that a male shepherd is 80lbs


I would be surprised myself since he's only a 6 months old pup. An oversized GSD would be too big for me to handle for many reasons so that's great that those people took the size under account.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> and not surprised that a male shepherd is 80lbs
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised myself since he's only a 6 months old pup. An oversized GSD would be too big for me to handle for many reasons so that's great that those people took the size under account.
Click to expand...

ah, my apologies. i thought he was a year.


----------



## GSD07

> Originally Posted By: amd1 I know i am going to catch he** for saying this but if i can get this rehoming fee, then i need to , i really can't afford to lose it right now.


 That's your right and there is nothing wrong with that if you don't hide behind 'rehoming fee' term and call it what it truly is: 'selling price'. It's always better to be honest.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

I am sorry, i guess it is not a "rehoming fee" but a selling price. 


Thanks for everyones help, suggestions, and understanding.

He is still looking for his home.

Andrea


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Ace is still looking for his home, he is now 8 months old. I was able to take some really good pics of him today. We have lowered our asking price to $350.00

Here are his pics.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote:I am sorry, i guess it is not a "rehoming fee" but a selling price.


I honestly don't mean to be snarky, but this section is for dogs needing adoption, where that is the end unto itself. If you're selling him, he really shouldn't be posted here.


----------



## pupresq

Just wanted to add - my hope is not that you'll remove the listing but that you'll charge an adoption fee comparable to your local rescues so that he has the best possible chance of finding a loving home. And if you decided to donate that to help other dogs in need, that would be great. But the important thing IMO is for him to be an adoption dog who needs a new home rather than one someone may see as an inexpensive alternative to buying a puppy.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Well everyone Ace is going to his new home this friday and i can;t wait. He has two little ones to play with, the family bike ride or take a walk every single night, they just moved into a very dog friendly neighborhood. They have been looking for a shepherd for awhile now when they cam across ace. I can't wait.

Thanks to everyone hear on the board.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Andrea, I'm so glad you found Ace a good home,,let us know how the new owners make out as well,,here's wishing a good future for ace.
diane


----------



## lovemyShepherd

So now your allowing people to sell their dogs? I guess this is no place for a rescue


----------



## Jax08

That's great Andrea! He is such a beautiful pup. It's wonderful that you were able to place him with such a wonderful family.


----------



## allieg

Did you tell the new owners about this forum?We would love to hear about him more.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Well we took ace last nigth to his new family.

We miss him so much but we know we did the best thing for him.


----------



## Karin

I hope everything works out for Ace in his new home. Yes, please tell the new owners about this forum. It would be useful for them and we'd get a chance to keep tabs on him!


----------



## kathyb

Andrea, 
I am so happy that Ace has found a new home, I am sure he will do great with his new family.


----------

